# Best Type of Lighting for 30 Gallon



## TXChron (Jan 8, 2010)

Im deciding between a Metal Halide150/175 with ballast $125 with icecap reflectors or a Nova Extreme Pro 6x18 lights $150? Which one would be a better deal or better for growing corals? 

This is my first time with a salt water fish tank and have begun to cycle my tank. Already on day 5. Just just testing the waters on what to get.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!



> Just just testing the water


:lol: get used to doing that!

Depends on what type of corals you will be having and so forth. What type of 30g is this? can you give some parameters? Regardless of the depth of the tank i think that either would be ok, but you may get the better light distribution with the t5's...

I personally would go with MH ballast with some T5 or VHO actinic supplementation. That's just me personally. I'm currently using 2x175watt MH and 2x40VHO for actinics and i love the coloration i'm getting. Keep in mind that coloration is going to come from the color of bulbs you get as well.


----------



## TXChron (Jan 8, 2010)

Its round 14" from top to sand bed, have bout 1" to 2" oh sand. 

Thats why i was thinking the Nova Extreme since it has many different bulbs and led moonlights.

Any one elses .02?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think with the Nova Extreme Pro you should be fine at 14". The MH will offer you more UV light, but the added heat may become an issue. Where are you located (climate)? Are you planning on using a chiller? 

I personally used a Nova Extreme Pro on my 46 bow reef and currenty have one on my 150 gallon reef. I used Metal Halide in the past, but was not happy with the bulky external ballasts and added heat of the unit. If I had $1100 to spare, I would buy the AquaticLife HID/T5 Fixture with Lunar Lights. This is a High Intensity Discharge light (same concept as Metal Halide), but runs much cooler, and has internal electronic ballasts and a 24 hour timer built in.


----------



## TXChron (Jan 8, 2010)

decided to go with the nova extreme pro 6x18. Thanks for yall thoughts


----------

